# Zeit in Textbox ausgeben HILFE



## BadboyGER (9. März 2008)

Hallo, Liebe Tutorials.de-Community.
Ich wollte euch fragen wie man die derzeitge Uhrzeit,
in einer Textbox oder Label anzeigen lassen kann.
Die Uhrzeit soll jede Sekunde erneuert werden.

Ich bitte um HILFE 

PS. Ich Programmiere in VB6

MfG.
BadboyGER


----------



## Alex F. (9. März 2008)

du brauchst ein timer objekt, intervall auf 1000, enabled = true 
und dann 


```
Private sub Timer1_Time ()
text1.text = Format (now, "HH:NN:SS")
end sub
```
Grüsse bb


----------

